# Was Habt Ihr Euch Dabei Gedacht XV/I [Einschreibethread]



## Rally Vincent (23 Juli 2022)

Hallo Celebboard,

in der CPC haben wir gerne mal ein Boardspiel gespielt, das (jedenfalls gerüchteweise) Spaß bringt und mit wenig Aufwand einfach zu lernen ist. Ob das stimmt, könnt Ihr = alte und neue Mitglieder des Celebboards bei Interesse mal ausprobieren. Ich biete deshalb das Spiel auch hier an und hoffe auf rege Beteiligung. Willkommen also im Einschreibethread zu












WHIEDG steht für "Was Habt Ihr Euch Dabei Gedacht?" Es ist boardübergreifend die fünfzehnte und gleichzeitig die erste Ausgabe n.C. (nach CPC), daher die komische Nummerierung.

Die Spielregeln (siehe Spoiler) sind recht einfach, spätestens nach zwei, drei Runden hat sie eigentlich jeder verstanden.



Spoiler: Die Spielregeln



*Ziel des Spiels*

#1 - Alle Spieler starten auf Feld 0. Es gibt sieben Felder. Erreicht ein Spieler das siebente Feld, hat derjenige gewonnen, der auf dem Feld mit der niedrigsten Nummer steht. Befinden sich dort mehrere Spieler, geht das Spiel so lange weiter, bis ein einziger Spieler auf dem Feld mit der niedrigsten Nummer steht.

#2 - Es können so viele Leute mitspielen, wie es Interessenten gibt. Es sollten aber mindestens 7 Spieler sein.

*Wie wird gespielt?*

#3 - Ich gebe eine Kategorie vor - etwas wie "Zählt fünf Dinge auf, die stinken" oder "Welche vier Dinge sollte man im Straßenverkehr beachten?".

#4 - Jeder Spieler schickt mir bis zum Ablauf der Frist seine Antworten *per PN*. Ich werte die Antworten aus und poste sie.

#5 - Der/Die Spieler mit den wenigsten erzielten Punkten rückt ein Feld vor. Haben zwei oder mehr Spieler gleich wenige Punkte, rücken sie alle vor, es sei denn, alle Spieler haben dieselbe Punktzahl. Dann ist es eine Nullrunde.

#6 - *Der Gebrauch von Internetresourcen wie Google, Wikipedia und sonstigen Seiten ist nicht erlaubt. Ebenso untersagt ist das Absprechen von Antworten im Thread, per PN oder e-mail etc. untereinander oder die Inanspruchnahme sonstiger anderer Personen (ob die Oma oder den Nobelpreisträger für Literatur, fünf Kinderbücher müsst ihr allein benennen).*

#7 - Die Antworten müssen nicht ernsthaft sein… Witzantworten sind gestattet, sollten aber nicht überhand nehmen. Außerdem sinkt damit die Chance, Punkte zu machen (s.u.)

#8 - Wer eine Abgabefrist verpaßt, rückt zusätzlich zu dem/den Letzten auf. Wer insgesamt drei Abgabefristen versäumt oder sich auf Feld sechs befindet und die Abgabefrist nicht einhält, scheidet aus.

Wie wird gepunktet?

#8 - Jede Antwort, die von mehr als einem Spieler genannt wird, gibt Punkte. Gibt es auf die Kategorie Nennt fünf Tiere achtmal die Antwort Löwe, so ist diese Antwort 8 Punkte wert. Die Punktzahl aller Antworten wird zusammengerechnet (siehe das Beispiel unten). Antworten, die nur einmal genannt werden, geben keine Punkte.

#9 - Die Punktzahl für jede Runde wird einzeln ausgerechnet; die Punkte aus den vorherigen Runden werden nicht in die nächste Runde mitgenommen.

*Das Bespiel:

Kategorie:* Nennt fünf Tiere

Spieler A: Löwe, Hund, Katze, Ameise
Spieler B: Löwe, Hund, Katze, Pferd
Spieler C: Löwe, Hund, Pferd, Ameise
Spieler D: Löwe, Hund, Ameisenbär, Gummientchen

*Punkte*
Löwe A, B, C, D = 4 Punkte
Hund A, B, C, D = 4 Punkte
Katze A, B = 2 Punkte
Pferd B, C = 2 Punkte
Ameise A, C = 2 Punkte

*keine Punkte*

Ameisenbär D
Gummiente D

*Ergebnis*
A 12
B 12
C 12
D 8

D rückt ein Feld vor.

*Dauer*

Das Spiel wird je nach Spieleranzahl eine Weile dauern. Wer schon weiß, daß er zu einer Zeit nicht online sein wird, kann auch die nächsten Kategorien im Voraus haben und mir die Antworten zuschicken, sodaß auch bei Abwesenheit weiter mitgespielt werden kann.



Wer mitmachen möchte, trägt sich bitte hier im thread ein bis *Sonntag, 14. August 2022, 21:00 Uhr.*

Also: Wer möchte spielen?


----------



## redfive (23 Juli 2022)

Aber sowas von dabei!

Hallo Rally, vielen Dank das Du auch hier für Unterhaltung sorgst!!!!


----------



## SissyMFan (23 Juli 2022)

Bin wie immer dabei


----------



## Glamour Girl (23 Juli 2022)

Dammit, I'm in!


----------



## Tolotos (23 Juli 2022)

Hurra, das Leben hat nun wieder einen Sinn! 
Ich bin dabei...


----------



## Nik1979 (23 Juli 2022)

Super. So schnell hätte ich damit nicht gerechnet. Danke Rally das du das Spiel weiter machst. Bin natürlich wieder dabei. Es gibt einen Titel zu verteidigen.


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Bereit geboren!!!

Dabei


----------



## Marco2 (24 Juli 2022)

...bin dabei !!


----------



## Cherubini (24 Juli 2022)

Bin dabei!


----------



## SteveJ (24 Juli 2022)

Ich mach dann auch wieder mit.


----------



## jens4975 (24 Juli 2022)

Fehlt nur noch Hope… (und vielleicht ein paar Neulinge)


----------



## Tolotos (24 Juli 2022)

jens4975 schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch Hope… (und vielleicht ein paar Neulinge)


Ohne @Hope kann das Spiel natürlich nicht anfangen...


----------



## Hope (24 Juli 2022)

Nun gibt einem alternden Küken doch wenigstens 24 Stunden um sich anzumelden... bin ja schon da... 


Nik1979 schrieb:


> Super. So schnell hätte ich damit nicht gerechnet. Danke Rally das du das Spiel weiter machst. Bin natürlich wieder dabei. Es gibt einen Titel zu verteidigen.


Wow, tatsächlich, es geht schon wieder los! 





jens4975 schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch Hope… (und vielleicht ein paar Neulinge)


Oh ja, ein bissl frisches Blut schadet nie. 




Tolotos schrieb:


> Ohne @Hope kann das Spiel natürlich nicht anfangen...


Das siehst Du völlig richtig! 



OK, bin dabei und bereit!


----------



## Max100 (25 Juli 2022)

...versuchen kann ich es ja mal...


----------



## jbon (27 Juli 2022)

Versuch macht klu(g)ch, sprach die Motte und flog in den Ventilator. 🪰
Ich mache mit.


----------



## PanzerHirn (29 Juli 2022)

🐑
Bin dabei


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2022)

Mach auch mal mit


----------



## Buster (30 Juli 2022)

Klar,ab dafür Rally 🍻


----------



## Jeaniholic (8 Aug. 2022)

Bin dabei!
(Man kannte mich als Angela Ferkel)


----------



## jens4975 (9 Aug. 2022)

Jeaniholic schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> (Man kannte mich als Angela Ferkel)


Schwein muss man haben


----------



## TNT (9 Aug. 2022)

Ich probiere es auch mal - bin dabei 😇


----------



## Mephisto (13 Aug. 2022)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Rally Vincent (13 Aug. 2022)

Aufgrund der großen Beteiligung, über die ich mich freue, werden die Spieler mit den *zwei niedrigsten Punktzahlen* aufrücken. Morgen abend geht's los, wer noch mitspielen möchte, hat jetzt noch Gelegenheit zum Einschreiben.


----------



## scherholder2k (15 Aug. 2022)

Ameisenbär - Fail schon nicht kapiert. Denke ich erfülle Voraussetzungen 🤣….

Wäre dabei


----------



## Rally Vincent (15 Aug. 2022)

scherholder2k schrieb:


> Ameisenbär - Fail schon nicht kapiert. Denke ich erfülle Voraussetzungen 🤣….
> 
> Wäre dabei



Na klar.


----------



## bodywatch (24 Okt. 2022)

Habs verpasst ... schade


----------

